# Van Wilder Hat



## Slvr6Dub (Oct 9, 2002)

Anyone know where I could get one of those VW hats that he wears in the movie.


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (Slvr6Dub)*

good call... i wanted one too


----------



## Slvr6Dub (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (T0oDamnFast)*

I tried doing a search but no luck. I know this was posted awhile back but cant remember if anyone ever found that hat.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (Slvr6Dub)*

Moved to General VW Discussions.


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (Slvr6Dub)*

yeah, i'd like one too.


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (1fastdub)*

okay now somebody do a poll on who would like a van wiler hat


----------



## kaizoku (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (Slvr6Dub)*

haha, I just saw that movie last night for the first time, and I was thinking the same thing...it's a custom hat. Most movies have costume and clothing designers who make most of the clothes for the movie, they just took a fitted black hat and stuck on a VW patch.


----------



## vwaddict53 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (Slvr6Dub)*

most local malls have a little stand of a dude that makes hats







because i freakin want one bad, hair is gettin' a little thin and dec is cold


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (vwaddict53)*

Never saw the movie... what did his VW hat say?


----------



## kaizoku (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (ASurroca)*

It was a black fitted hat with a small Volkswagen VW emblem on the back, he was wearing it backwards so the VW was in the middle of his forehead


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (Slvr6Dub)*

I still want one.


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Never saw the movie... what did his VW hat say?







[HR][/HR]​black hat, with a little blue VW sign on it, as in Van Wilder.. but we know better







looked like a plain black hat with just a vw pin, tho. nothing special.
fyi, his golf cart had VW on the hood. i was thinking it stood for volkswagen til my gf pointed out van wilder.. duh.


----------



## dirty dub (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (genxguy)*

"i just want to eat at one american pink taco stand"


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (dirty dub)*

Anybody find anything out about this? Ive been wanting one for a long time. I was going to have one made but I need to have a bunch made in order for it to be worth it.


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (TrierBora)*

wheres the link to buy them? LOL.


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (dirty dub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"i just want to eat at one american pink taco stand"[HR][/HR]​I want to become a professional muff diver.







That line was so funny. But that movie changed my life...I will always grin when I meet a girl named Naomi....."Think about it...thats I moan backwords" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dirty dub (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (TrierBora)*

...write that down...
"mmmmm i think i've had these before!!!"


----------



## Jetta2.show (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (dirty dub)*

I have a White VW Fitted Hat with a small VW symbol on the front and a small F on the back. They come in White or Blue. These hats are made by FlexFit. I purchased my hat @ SpeedGear in Hawaii.







Good luck on your search for a VW hat, really hard to find. Alco, try your local dealership, I know that Volkswagen Gear has a couple of VW hats as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hope this helps you guys out







Have A Happy New Year







.................Shawn


----------



## kaizoku (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Van Wilder Hat (AVW4U2NV)*

After you said you got it from Speed Gear I checked out their site and they sell alot of "****enfast" gear, so I checked out their website and found this
http://www.****enfast.com/apparel/caps/default.htm
Last one from the bottom, too bad it has that huge F on the back, but some DYI'ers could take care of that


----------

